# High risk from nuchal scan/triple test help



## rachm

I received a hand delivered letter while I was out today and it said that a midwife called to discuss the results of my nuchal scan/triple test I had last week which indicate a higher than normal risk for Down's Syndrome. I have an appointment now to discuss the results. However meanwhile I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the results are of the tests. My hcg is 74.58 iu/i 2.12 mom. My papp-a is 4.031 iu/i 0.89mom. Please can anyone tell me if these results are way off the normal mark? I have tried looking online but can't find anything. The nt was 2.70mm and I am 35yrs old. Thanks


----------



## bek74

rachm said:


> I received a hand delivered letter while I was out today and it said that a midwife called to discuss the results of my nuchal scan/triple test I had last week which indicate a higher than normal risk for Down's Syndrome. I have an appointment now to discuss the results. However meanwhile I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the results are of the tests. My hcg is 74.58 iu/i 2.12 mom. My papp-a is 4.031 iu/i 0.89mom. Please can anyone tell me if these results are way off the normal mark? I have tried looking online but can't find anything. The nt was 2.70mm and I am 35yrs old. Thanks

 
Darl the High risk is just based on some bloods they take from you, your age and lifestyle and from the fluid behind the babies neck. The results aren't very accurate. The fact your 35 (like myself, nearly 36) pretty much already puts us in the higher than normal risk anyway.

They get 2 out of every 10 wrong so they aren't that reliable and Higher than normal DOESN'T mean your baby will have DS. You know being 35 that your in the higher risk section anyway.

Personally I wouldn't be too concerned about it.

I know a lady that had the scan and it came back HIGH RISK then had the Amnio test done and it came back DS hubby and her decided NOT to terminate and they gave birth to a beautiful HEALTHY baby boy.

Hubby and I are getting the scan done, but more because we are having twins so my OB said he can get a better look at the beans. High Risk, Low Risk is neither here or there for me, personally they get too many wrong and it is more of a guessing game than science so I won't be reading too much into it.

I will be 36 at the time of the scan and an exsmoker (gave up 3yrs ago), they can't take bloods as since the twins are fraternal they can't tell which blood belongs to which baby, so they will measure the fluid and be playing a guessing game based on that, my age and lifestyle. I just want the 3D pic LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL...


----------



## louise85

Hi, I just wanted to say I had my NT on Tuesday and the reading was 2.8 mm, I've had my bloods done but still waiting on the results. That measurement alone has put my risk at 1:89 and I'm 24!!! Justwaiting for my blood results to come back then I'll have to decide about amnio.

Try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know) chances are everythings fine, and like bek74 said they take your age into most of the ratio and I know women older than you to have perfectly healthy babies no problem!!

Good luck and try and keep us updated, would love toy know how you get on xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Its more common for younger women to have DS then older, its just the risk is higher.
My daughter had it-I was 22. We terminated at 14 weeks as I was told I had a 5-10% chance of carrying to term, and after that she would of only survived for a few days.
Click on my link below if you would like to have a read at my story xx


----------



## rachm

Thank you all for support. I am booked in for an amnio test on the 30th Dec. I still don't know what to do if I find out if it has. I think I'm still in shock over it all. I will post on here how I get on. xx


----------



## natasja32

Hey hunny...I am sorry you have to go through this worry. I know how you are feeling as i had my amnio done a week and a bit ago. I was given a 1 out of 67 chance of baby having downs. Our result came back negative,so i would say that these tests are not that accurate at all lovely. I will be thinking of you and if you want to ask or know something i would be glad to help if i can. :hugs:


----------



## Szaffi

Hi! Try not to worry. I don't know what odds you were given. We got 1:132 on the triple test, refused the amnio, and my little girl was born without problems. I hope that you'll get good news on your amnio - I know how worrying this can be. :hugs:


----------



## Emx

I got a 1-50 with the nuchal scan and bloods... although we didnt have an amnio, we did have a detailed 20 week scan which showed a very health little girl with no obvious problems....


----------



## Nosy_Cow

I don't know the exact details (the whole pregnancy is now a blur) but the triple test and nuchal scan came back clear. The triple test is meant to show up Spina Bifida but it didn't in our case and it was a really severe case of SB too! They are really not that accurate. My step mum was high risk for downs but that was because of her age (36) and the scans didn't show anything and none of her tests did but she was still classed as high risk!


----------



## rachm

I had the amnio done yesterday. It wasn't too bad and was over very quicky. I have been told to expect the results the end of next week so its just a waiting game now. We have decided we will keep it if it tests positive for downs. We were also told yesterday I am expecting a boy so a bit of good news among all the stress and worry!


----------



## rachm

I am trying so hard not to worry about result but its all I can think about at the moment! Its going to be a long week untill I hear.


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

keeping my fingers crossed very tightly for you and your little man. stay brave and i am sure all will be ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitty23

rachm said:


> I had the amnio done yesterday. It wasn't too bad and was over very quicky. I have been told to expect the results the end of next week so its just a waiting game now. We have decided we will keep it if it tests positive for downs. We were also told yesterday I am expecting a boy so a bit of good news among all the stress and worry!

Well done for chosing to keep your baby :hugs: downs isn't the worst problem in the world, I've met so many lovely people with downs syndrome. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and your little boy xxx


----------



## carrieanne

thinking of you i have to have a cvs on wed due to the fact they think my baby has exomphalos where some of the intestine is in the cord and is comman with chromasomal problems the nuchal measurements are good at 1.2 btu it an awful wait i also had high risk bloods with my daughter and she was fine but im here if you need to talk xx


----------



## DeeDee2009

the waiting must be so hard but try to stay strong and think positive. chances are everything will be fine. i was told on wednesday that my tests also came back as high risk for downs. i have an appointment on monday with a geneticist where we will go over my options but they've let me know that if i decide to have an amnio they will do it on tuesday. it's all happening so fast and i'm not sure what to think but i'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## Sammy2009

I have had two amnios done...

The first was with my daughter when I was 25 and bloods came back as high risk 1:250 (I think) the test was done, a little uncomfortable but nothing painful and I waited for 2 weeks for the results and all was fine.

With this pregnancy we had the nuchal fold test done which was normal at 1.6mm and the bloods and all was normal and I was 1:630 but we decided to have the amnio done all the same. The test didn't hurt at all, I hardly felt a thing. The results came back fine.

However, a friend told me a story the other day... that her friend had the nuchal fold test done and all the tests came back fine, no flags or markers for Downs. She had the baby and it was severely handicapped to the point of no much of a life at all. Its such a sad story. They were in so much shock they could not keep the baby in the end and she was put in care. I don't want to scare you as this scenario hardly ever happens where the case is so severe but it worried me into having an amnio and proves it does happen. I asked the doctors lots of questions and they said (and midwife as well) that the nuchal fold test results are only EVER 75% correct. Therefore, I don't think they should carry out this test personally. A lot of people are led to believe its more accurate than it actually is.

All in all... I was frantic when I got my results with my first as I was high risk but it actually only means you are slightly out of the low risk category, there is no inbetween category. This can also be caused by your hormone level being high which was my case. More often than not those in the high risk category that have amnios their results come back as fine so don't worry. :hugs:

In answer to you question about your results, I think she has called you back with regards to the nuchal fold measurement (I dont know what the rest of the measurements that you list are, sorry) Ours was 1.6mm, I did ask at the time what was the maximum and she said that it was in the average category at 12 weeks if the nuchal fold wasn't more than 2.1mm. Maybe the doctor just wants to take some more detailed measurements? I don't know and would not like to guess as i'm not a doctor.

Good Luck with everything x


----------

